
Ask HN: Any Workspaces for Windows 10 with keyboard support? - cvs268
After holding out for last couple of years, i finally switched to Windows 10 (from Windows 7) this Christmas! :-)<p>While the upgrade went through without any issues, and all my tools seem to be working properly, i have lost one MAJOR feature - multiple desktops&#x2F;workspaces.<p>I used to use Dexpot on Windows 7, which has intermittent issues after upgrading to Windows 10.<p>Any suggestion for customizing the built-in workspaces feature in Windows 10, or any 3rd-party utilities for Windows 10, that support <i>keyboard-shortcuts</i> like:<p><pre><code>  - moving active window between workspaces.
  - switching to specific workspace (without cycling through all).</code></pre>
======
cvs268
After experimenting with a few free tools i could find online, have settled on
using "Better Desktop Tool" on Windows 10.

    
    
      - Its free for personal use.
      - Supports customizable keyboard shortcuts for virtual-desktops / workspaces.
    

[http://www.betterdesktoptool.com/features.html](http://www.betterdesktoptool.com/features.html)

------
mistermithras
It's built-in for Windows 10. Check this link:
[https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/help/4028538/windows-10-...](https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/help/4028538/windows-10-multiple-desktops)

~~~
cvs268
Tried it.

Without keyboard-shortcuts for common flows like moving windows between
workspaces, i found it too slow/cumbersome to use.

Hence wondering whether there's some Windows tweak to enable keyboard-
shortcuts (especially moving windows between workspaces), or some 3rd-party
utility that works on Windows 10.

